# 16 years old and thinking of trying super dmz 2.0 or ultradrol



## ryan900 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi guys I'm 16 years old and thinking of trying super dmz 2.0 or ultradrol. I have never tried a legal steriod and do you think I am to young? Also is super dmz 2.0 or ultradrol better product?


----------



## darkshadowlander (Jun 3, 2013)

Bad idea bro your way to young for that.  You could possibly do more harm than good.  Plus i do believe u need to run a dose of test with the products youve mentioned. Be patient bro the time will come when aas will safely come into play


----------



## ryan900 (Jun 3, 2013)

Alright thanks I will just continue eating tons of food, what age is good for trying these kind of steriods?


----------



## darkshadowlander (Jun 3, 2013)

Everyones opinion will differ.  I waited until is was 23. But most will tell you 25.


----------



## darkshadowlander (Jun 3, 2013)

Most are not technically done growing till 20"s


----------



## cdan19 (Jun 3, 2013)

Your a smart kid because you took the time to ask. Good for you for being heads up. Keep reading and studying up n all the substances and protocols but mainly work on your Macros and maxing out your gains. Your In a good position with your age and patience. You will get to where you want a to be body type with that mentality. Stay informed and don't cave to gym/peer pressure. Good luck and welcome to IM.


----------



## ryan900 (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## c4x (Jun 3, 2013)

darkshadowlander said:


> Most are not technically done growing till 20"s



actually most studies show that 75% of kids in USA are usually done growing at age 17 1/2.

Still..16..Yikes.just take the advice from the old fellas around here. Get to your full maximum potential, then think about taking steroids..But you shouldnt reach your full potential until 23-25. Trust me kid, it all goes by fast. So train hard,eat well.

Training
***************************
Diet & Nutrition


----------



## Curt James (Jun 3, 2013)

cdan19 said:


> *Your a smart kid because you took the time to ask. Good for you for being heads up. *Keep reading and studying up n all the substances and protocols but mainly work on your Macros and maxing out your gains. Your In a good position with your age and patience. You will get to where you want a to be body type with that mentality. Stay informed and don't cave to gym/peer pressure. *Good luck and welcome to IM.*



X2

But at that age we were all _walking testosterone machines. _All I needed was lots of food and my weight set and the gains came week to week. Those were the days.


----------



## Powermaster (Jun 4, 2013)

You'd do much better leaning as much as you can about nutrient timing and eating better. Contrary to the popular belief that eating everything in sight will help you get big, I am a firm believer in eating as much of the right foods at the right times will work better than any AAS at any age.


----------



## vicious 13 (Jun 4, 2013)

I took my first ph at 19 or 20 worked well no harm done... I ran the old tren x


----------



## Powermaster (Jun 5, 2013)

vicious 13 said:


> I took my first ph at 19 or 20 worked well no harm done... I ran the old tren x



idiot then, idiot now.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 5, 2013)

try working out first


----------



## Marco1 (Jun 10, 2013)

16 is way too young to start, you do realize that older guys try to replicate the hormonal levels of 16 year olds because they're off the charts? Spend that money on some quality food youll grow plenty!


----------



## troubador (Jun 15, 2013)

c4x said:


> actually most studies show that 75% of kids in USA are usually done growing at age 17 1/2.
> 
> Still..16..Yikes.just take the advice from the old fellas around here. Get to your full maximum potential, then think about taking steroids..But you shouldnt reach your full potential until 23-25. Trust me kid, it all goes by fast. So train hard,eat well.



Growing in size yeah, but important brain development is still occurring into the mid 20's. Age 16 is during the period where the most dramatic brain changes occur.
Neuroscience Of 20-Somethings: 'Emerging Adults' Show Brain Differences


----------



## Intense (Jun 15, 2013)

There were countless friends of mine who were all on my highschool football team who had some serious gyno/emotional problems from running prohormones so young and for such long periods of time. I'd stay away from gear especially prohormones until you're in your 20s.


----------



## vicious 13 (Jun 16, 2013)

Power master thinks eating right at the right time beats aas now I've heard it all


----------



## vicious 13 (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm a firm believer that eating training and aas work together each plays its part and each is as important as the other but like u said im an idiot what do I know


----------



## sassy69 (Jun 16, 2013)

Your natural hormone levels are going to be at their peak in your lifetime between now & your early 20s. Supplementing w/ exogenous stuff already brings you into the area of self-induced test shutdown that you need to learn to manage. Additionally the mood swings that come w/ being on or coming off is stuff you aren't even remotely old enough to have experienced or have the maturity to deal with appropriately. There is basically NO reason to even go there. Like we always say, if your diet & training aren't already producing the results you want, throwing in drugs is just going to complicate the results you aren't already getting. If you eat good quality food and lots of it, lift like a mutherfucker and spend your time educating yourself on excellent habits and excellent form in the gym, you are setting yourself up for great quality and MAINTAINABLE results that your body will have adapted to and accommodated via metabolism. BEST graduation gift you could give yourself.


----------



## Powermaster (Jun 17, 2013)

vicious 13 said:


> I'm a firm believer that eating training and aas work together each plays its part and each is as important as the other but like u said im an idiot what do I know



What you said is true for someone who's got enough training experience and has their diet in check. A 16 year old just starting out has neither the experience or knowledge or even the need to use AAS.


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 17, 2013)

There are plenty of quality supplements safe for you. Start with a good quality muilti-vitamin/mineral. I agree with the guys on here who tell you the right nutrients at the right time are going to be the most beneficial for you. Spend the money you would have spent on a cycle and go to a nutritionist at a gym and have them build you a meal plan. If you get on a meal plan designed for your goals (and follow it), you will see way better long term results that you would have from a bottle of dmz


----------

